# Snake Poo / Faeces



## tapdogs1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Aussie Pythons and Snakes Members,
I am a new member who has just joined WIRES and am interested in learning a bit more about snakes. However with this posting I would like to ask whether anyone could tell me what snake poo looks like, particularly a big snake like a python or maybe a tiger snake. We have found some poo on our bush property which we do not recognise and we are pretty well familiar with most native animals as well as pigs, goats etc, and it's none of those. It is quite large, and looks like a string of sausages, except black. It is coated in a black membrane, was not very smelly, and was approx 30cm long, divided into "sausages" of about 4-8cm long each. It was in the paddock just near some old farm sheds, and I have been told there are tiger snakes in this area (40km north of Braidwood, NSW) . Also, we looked in the "tracks and scats" book and the only poo that looks similar is the tiger snake poo. Is snake poo this big? I have tried to find a photo but couldn't find any on the net.....any help appreciated! If we have a tiger snake nearby we need to know! If it's a python then that's cool, we won't mind so much! have found your website very interesting, thanks! Lauren.


----------



## Troyster (Aug 24, 2009)

Im not really the person to answer whether you can tell what species of snake it is from the feacal sample you have as i wouldnt have a clue, but here is a pic of some python poo


----------



## Soylentgreen (Aug 24, 2009)

tapdogs1 said:


> Hi Aussie Pythons and Snakes Members,
> I am a new member who has just joined WIRES and am interested in learning a bit more about snakes. However with this posting I would like to ask whether anyone could tell me what snake poo looks like, particularly a big snake like a python or maybe a tiger snake. We have found some poo on our bush property which we do not recognise and we are pretty well familiar with most native animals as well as pigs, goats etc, and it's none of those. It is quite large, and looks like a string of sausages, except black. It is coated in a black membrane, was not very smelly, and was approx 30cm long, divided into "sausages" of about 4-8cm long each. It was in the paddock just near some old farm sheds, and I have been told there are tiger snakes in this area (40km north of Braidwood, NSW) . Also, we looked in the "tracks and scats" book and the only poo that looks similar is the tiger snake poo. Is snake poo this big? I have tried to find a photo but couldn't find any on the net.....any help appreciated! If we have a tiger snake nearby we need to know! If it's a python then that's cool, we won't mind so much! have found your website very interesting, thanks! Lauren.



Did you find any white sausage like poo near the brown stuff, a calcium poo? which snakes also excrete I have noticed with my snakes, we knew we had some big king browns on a property we were working on based on the size of their calcium deposit, the locals told us about the king browns.


----------



## tapdogs1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi, thank you both for your replies and the picture! The poo we found does look quite a bit like the photo, especially the lumpiness of it. If it's still there on Saturday when we are at the property I will check for the white bit, it hasn't rained so should still be there. I will also take a photo. I wouldn't imagine any other animals would touch it! I will also have a careful look around our sheds, as we will taking our little dog and I don't want him to end up as a snake's lunch! Thanks again for your help!
Cheers,
Lauren


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 26, 2009)

Gotta love a good poo thread (pun intended - "string of sausages", "thread" get it?)

I've heard rumour that using some snake poo around the house (say, a little in the roof space or under the house) can deter things like mice, rats, & possums as they obviously don't want to hang around danger. I have not seen any factual evidence or basis, nor have I tried it myself, hence me calling it a rumour. 

It's amazing just how much nutrition a snake will get out of a rat, there's a big size difference in the meal from chew to poo.


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Aug 26, 2009)

Tonksy, My father lives out west in Dirranbandi and has dramas with mice. (the town is overun by them at times) And he swears by the old trick of leaving snake poo & shed lying around. He hasn't had any dramas with mice since.


----------

